# Planning to relocate :) HELP!!



## ldeadman1980 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi All
Me and my partner have decied to quit the uk & start a new life in spain 
Trouble is where to start :s any help would be greatfully received

WHERE? we want to be near a airport, schools, expats, ect must be a tourist spot but we drive so would be nice to be just outside of the hussle and bussle, i was thinking alicante??

What are the schools like i have a 17 year old & a 6 year old

WORKING? My partner is a tattoo artist so would be looking to eaither get a seat in a studio or rent a small place of our own, How easy/cheap is this?

Any help or tips would be great


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ldeadman1980 said:


> Hi All
> Me and my partner have decied to quit the uk & start a new life in spain
> Trouble is where to start :s any help would be greatfully received
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome,

My daughter lives outside Alicante and she says it's the best thing she has ever done., children go to state school and love it.
Spanish is a must... if you don't speak it start learning now.

Maiden


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ldeadman1980 said:


> Hi All
> Me and my partner have decied to quit the uk & start a new life in spain
> Trouble is where to start :s any help would be greatfully received
> 
> ...


The Northern Costa Blanca Denia / Javea / Gandia areas is right between Valencia and Alicante airport. Personally I dont like the Alicante area (city) myself. Javea & Denia are both tourist spots, Denia being one of the ferry ports for Ibiza & majorca. Your six year old is probably of a suitable age to start in a state school and will learn the language quickly. However if your 17 year old is still at school / in education then you will need to find an english speaking alternative International school unless he speaks good spanish


----------

